# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Enquête over antidepressiva voor profielwerkstuk.

## Shantii

Hallo!

Mijn naam is Shanti de Vulder. Ik ben voor mijn opleiding bezig met een profielwerkstuk. In dit werkstuk doe ik onderzoek naar de effecten van antidepressiva op de geestelijke gezondheid. Ik zou hiervoor graag meer willen weten over het gebruik en ervaringen van mensen die antidepressiva slikken.

Ik heb hiervoor een enquête gemaakt. Slikt u zelf antidepressiva of kent u iemand die dit slikt, dan zou ik het heel erg op prijs stellen als u of die persoon mijn enquête zou willen invullen! De enquête is geheel anoniem. Er worden alleen vragen gesteld over uw ervaring met die antidepressiva die u slikt.

De link naar de enquête: http://www.survio.com/survey/d/Y9T5S2Y3M2M5V1Y5I

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Vriendelijke groet,
Shanti de Vulder

----------

